# Coast king tornado.



## redline1968 (Apr 13, 2018)

Just picked this up today.  Sitting back and trying to find info on it.. it’s still fresh from the basement so I haven’t put it together yet.. it missing Crome fenders and bars and looks like the chain guard...oh the shifter also ..... The original owner can’t remember where the parts are ..it figures.. the good news is it in awesome original condition minimal scratches small amount of rust...never been outside in the rain...also original ww tires/slick is amazing, the seat is perfect....., I tried to pick off as much info on it from him and look for the parts..  he bought it brand new from coast to coast don’t know why he took it apart. Lol..he Hardley rode this bike....  the plating is perfect... To me it looks like a George Barris design Bike..  I like the looks and is unusual design.  Any info would be gladly appreciated thank you. Better pics later..


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 13, 2018)

Few more picks.  Maybe someone out there has some muscle bike knowledge extra rims and tires.. I can’t get enough of the seat setup... digging it.


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 13, 2018)

a pic of one would help.  Must be rare and super valuable if I don’t get any comments....  :0


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 13, 2018)

I cannot find one pic or info on this bike common  now someone knows... it won’t hurt.. this blog reminded me of the military section.


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 13, 2018)

Looks like I struck gold... must very rare...


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 13, 2018)

That's far out man. Trippin on that frame.


----------



## bicyclebuff (Apr 14, 2018)

I just baught a brochure on ebay item number 192510201869 ,that is  a ross bike badged coast to coast as many were, notice the chrome front forks missing, still a cool bike,not a george barris design,hope that helps


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 14, 2018)

Ah those forks are originals.. doubt it’s a Ross  show me one for comparison... the bikes designs is more than a cheap Ross bike.. nice guess though.. super cool bike... where’s a pic? Apology o. You Ross guys... thank you


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 14, 2018)

*Same but different.*


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 14, 2018)

MAJOR SCORE!!!!!! I just went back there to look around..... I found the chain guard it looks like all the gold paint is going to be savable concerned about the white decals it’s gonna be a slow cleaning oh man but talk about luck ...I’m so glad..the guard says 3speed. “Long john”...  it turns out that the owner was a tall person so He had to buy a bike that would fit him that’s why it’s so long .. also the shifter is large size. A birthday present...now Crome will be easy to find stick shift will be interesting.


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 14, 2018)

I looked everywhere awesome thanks that helps..


----------



## jungleterry (Apr 14, 2018)

Hey it's Terrry , this is a Ross bike made first in 66 and then again in 67  .They often sold them with the coast to coast badges . The red one was the first year and then they added the bannana seat  sissy bar set up and motorcycle bars in 67 .  here's a picture of both versions . Anything you need to know just ask me .(they made them more like a muscle bike in 67 for sure )


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 14, 2018)

Ross built.  ------> https://www.tapatalk.com/groups/musclebikeforums/1967-ross-dealer-catalog-ads-t689.html


----------



## jungleterry (Apr 14, 2018)

Few more pics I had on phone


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 14, 2018)

Man those things are Funkay


----------



## jungleterry (Apr 14, 2018)

Yes they are but cool if you like something defferent


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 14, 2018)

Looks like I’ll eat my words. Ross it is! Back to poverty.. again..;0 oh well thank you all for your help.


----------

